# Another tire thread!



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys, sorry to start another thread on tires, but I'm tired of reading all the other threads that seem to wounder all over.


I have a stock 06 2500 ctd quad cab 4wd, I'm looking for a good tire to use all year round. I'm currently running Bf goodrich t/a and love them but they dont last long.

I just order a 2" leveling kit for my truck, and now looking for some tires. I'm looking at either 315/70r17 or 285's or 295's or 305's...some people said that 315 will ruin my front end, some say it wont...My fear is, I spend 12-1300$ and wish I got the bigger size and my second fear is they wont perform in snow.

So I figured I'd ask the experts...All the threads i've read are from 2006.07,08 and 09..so give me your feedback since you have had your tires for a while...

I'm not brand specific and open to anything that's an all terrain tire!

Thanks in advance, look forward to getting some advice...pictures of your dodge truck and tires would be a bonus as well!

CMO


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Any tire that is _really_ good in the snow isn't going to last if you run it year round.

Nothing beats a dedicated snow tire in the... you got it.... snow!

The wider they are, the worse they'll be in the snow... period.

It all depends on whether you want your tires to look cool, or be _really_ good in the snow. Most tires won't do both.

:salute:


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

cubicinches;1032839 said:


> Any tire that is _really_ good in the snow isn't going to last if you run it year round.
> 
> Nothing beats a dedicated snow tire in the... you got it.... snow!
> 
> ...


Well like I said in my first post, I run t/a's. They look awesome and I find they work decent in snow. By no means do I want a mud tire, but I also don't want a highway tire. I like the tread pattern of general grabber and the t/as


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone ever run Pro Comp Xtreme All Terrain tires?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

cubicinches;1032839 said:


> Any tire that is _really_ good in the snow isn't going to last if you run it year round.
> 
> Nothing beats a dedicated snow tire in the... you got it.... snow!
> 
> ...


x2. I have 235/85/16 bf goodrich commerical T/A tractions, and they make a joke out of my old tires in the snow. I think they look cool tread pattern wise, just a little bit skinny. They will wear off fast in the summer though.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ya I'm looking more for a tire I can run all year...


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

chris_morrison;1033132 said:


> Ya I'm looking more for a tire I can run all year...


You can run any tire all year. Each will fall somewhere in the spectrum of snow performance vs. lifespan. I don't know that you'll do any better than the BFG AT KO's... Personally, I hate them in the snow, but that's in comparison to the snow tires I run. I run them in the summer (June through September) and they still see a couple of snows... Enough to remind me why I change tires in the winter.

If you really want to save some coin, get good snow performance, and look cool, get some good skinny short snow tires and put them on some steelies that you can swap yourself. Then, run your tall fat tires all summer, and get good performance in the winter. Your tires will last longer and work better in all circumstances, and you'll be ahead of the game in terms of $$$ within 3 seasons.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Mickey Thompson atz are awesome in the snow and my last pair i got almost 40,000 miles on. they are not loud on the highway either


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

wideout;1033240 said:


> Mickey Thompson atz are awesome in the snow and my last pair i got almost 40,000 miles on. they are not loud on the highway either


How are they in the snow when they get like 39,000 miles on 'em?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Not as good as they are with 38000!lol! The baja atz are what I've ran the last two times I bought tires and the are what I will stick with


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

My personal truck has BF Goodrich A/T KO's on it for the summer. I run Nokian Hakkapelitta snow tires in the winter, but I buy a brand new set every year. There's nothing like _brand_ _new_ tires for plowing. I usually donate my snows to the needy after one season.


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

Michelin LTX a/T 2 is a nice tire for running year round. They don't look really agressive but they work really well. check tire rack.com they have tones of people rating the tires company write up's and pics. you can also order them really cheap. good luck


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hankook Dynapro ATM.......tried them for the first time this winter and loved em. Costs a lot less then BFG, Cooper, and Goodyear.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran General Grabber AT2's on my Dakota for 3 years, but it wasn't driven much all year. They worked great in the snow, they were winter tire approved or whatever you call it-they had the snowflake/mountain on the side, and were fairly cheap. With that being said, they are a softer rubber and do wear fairly quick on larger trucks from what I've read. 

Also- from looking on other Dodge related forums, the BFG's seem to contribute to death wobble on the 3/4 ton and 1 ton trucks. I've personally never been a fan of them due to being way overpriced when compared to the competition.

I now have Toyo Open Country AT's on my Ram and they have some nice traction in the sand/dirt I've been in and are VERY quiet on the road. You'd think I was driving with car tires they don't howl at all. As for snow performance, I don't know but the previous owner of the truck put them on it and he had a plow setup on it. 

They are 285/70/17's by the way and I'm looking for some Hummer H2's with 315/70/17's for the summer only.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if you can afford to spend $1300 on tires, then you can afford to spend a bit more for a set of used steel rims (these are cheap and are everywhere) with dedicated snows. plus each set of tires will obviously last longer than just one set and you can properly rotate the tires everytime you change them as well as give the brakes a good inspection and hose down the underbody really well at the end of the plowing season.

235 85 16's for the snow, and whatever you want for the off winter months. will your truck look as cool in the winter? probably not. but it will plow a heck of a lot better. if you're seriuos about plowing then you already realize function trumps appearance. until you've plowed with a good 235 85 16 tire, you don't know what your truck is capable of.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't put a 16" wheel on the 3rd generation Rams


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

RacingZR;1034405 said:


> Can't put a 16" wheel on the 3rd generation Rams


thanks you,

On my previous truck I ran coopers discovery snow tire, they worked great. When I switched trucks, it had bfg...they work just as good, never really had an issue.

Anyone ever use pro comp a/ts? I got my leveling kit in today, so tires are a must!

Also, anyone have any problems running 35's with a 2 " leveling kit? I know the manufactures of the leveling kit say you will have no problem but even turned hard?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

My bfg mk2's 255/85/16 load range E are asowen in the snow! Tall and skinny is what you want in they winter. 

Got them off craigslist for 400 dollars (guy lost his job and had to sell them he wanted 500) they still had the nipples on them when I picked them up. Now there chewed up for me mudding but they still did dam good in the snow and they wont set you back a ton of money.

Right now on tirerack.com there 191 a pice. MAN THEY WENT UP! 

If you need help finding a good deal on tires shoot me a Pm I'll be glad to shop around for you and get you the best price I can find.

On a stock 2500 you can fit 35" no issue. With the leveling kit on there you will be just fine.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1036102 said:


> My bfg mk2's 255/85/16 load range E are asowen in the snow! Tall and skinny is what you want in they winter.
> 
> Got them off craigslist for 400 dollars (guy lost his job and had to sell them he wanted 500) they still had the nipples on them when I picked them up. Now there chewed up for me mudding but they still did dam good in the snow and they wont set you back a ton of money.
> 
> ...


I disagree, a friend put 35" on his stock 2500 and they rubbed bad...he took the tires back and got 33"...

it seems no one is running pro comps a/t...online i've found some reviews and they get 3/4 stars in the snow but I'd like to chat with someone who has them.

yes i'd like to use them in the winter because when we do get big storms, thats what loaders are for, and for the small snows, a/t seem to work great!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Most guys on df that have 2500 2nd gen don't have rub issues.

Did you friend have a plow that could be a reason why they rubbed?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I love my Bridgestone Dueller AT revo 2

awesome tread cleaning great snow tire. Ran them though 72"s of snow last winter and love them. Still getting use to the fact I can get hard on the gas in the rain or snow and not have it spin or swap ends.

Available in a H load range so you can carry a spreader full of material, get decent sidewall longevity and don't have to run at max air pressures.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1036168 said:


> Most guys on df that have 2500 2nd gen don't have rub issues.
> 
> Did you friend have a plow that could be a reason why they rubbed?


He had a plow, but it would still rub without...like if he went around a traffic circle and hit a bump...maybe his front end was worn out causing it to sit a little lower...

ohh well I think I'm sold on procomps unless someone can give me some bad points!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Only people I know that run pro comp run these. 
http://www.procomptires.com/truck-jeep-tires/radial-mud-terrain.aspx

I think he got around 35k but he runs them all year long. Only issue he had with them was he said they cupped.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to try these out next time I need tires - $100 for 285/70/17's:

http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/51/sename/28570r17-warden-at-d.aspx


----------



## huskerfan523 (Apr 22, 2010)

those look strangely like bfgs...... let us know if they are any good!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are BFG tread. They "re tread" old tires just like the big rigs. I'm on another forum where a few guys are running them and love them- great wear, great traction, and balanced fine.

For the money you can't beat it.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

I run 315's with just a level kit and no problems


----------



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

after i just looked at the new size 255/80/17 ill be ordering that asaap! last winter i ran 255/85-16 on my ford and i had a set of km2 old style mud terains on my dodge in a 255/75/17 and both trucks did great alot better than the the 285 series tires we used to have. now i see this 255/80-17 and im like oh yeah! almost 33.5" tall and 10 inches wide will push the banks back nice. plus i wont loose much height off of my 315/70-17 i run right now.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

plowguy43;1038590 said:


> I'm going to try these out next time I need tires - $100 for 285/70/17's:
> 
> http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/51/sename/28570r17-warden-at-d.aspx


I ran a set of tread wrights last year..........while I have not dis-satisfied with them.....i only got about 10k out of them....I am thinking of getting the second set of rims....


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

My brother-in-law got me a good deal on Firestone Destination AT's and I really did not want them but I could not pass up $500 installed. I really like them. I had them on my previous truck and just stuck a set of 285/70/17 on my 02. I'm going on 60,000 miles and I personally have not had any problems pushing snow with them.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

60,000 miles on one set of the Firestone????? what truck are they on????


----------



## bigmac1276 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have them on a Ram 1500.


----------

